# Studio Photography, how do you even start?



## andytakeone (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd imagine if someone wanted to become a studio photographer, photographing models, business photos, ad photos, etc., you would need to first build a portfolio.

But for someone who's just starting out, how do you even build that portfolio?
How do you even begin to practice if you don't have a studio to practice with?

Is building a home studio the only option?
Are there places to practice studio photography?

Thanks.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 10, 2015)

There are plenty of better places to start than building your own.

My first go at Studio Photography was a believe it or not, a Groupon for a workshop. It was great and introduced me to some great contacts as well as training.

I would also recommend looking for local Photography Facebook groups or even on Meetup.com. There is one really really active photography club on Facebook and they are always hosting workshops and get togethers etc.

It is called Photographers Adventure Club (PAC) and though I believe Phoenix to be the  largest area represented, they are everywhere. 

facebook.com/groups/photoadventure
or
Home - Photographer s Adventure Club Community


----------



## andytakeone (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply,
didn't think of those options.

Will definitely look into it.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 10, 2015)

You can always find photographers in your area to see if they need an assistant. Reach out to a few and show them your interest and see if they can find a shoot for you to assist on. May take a couple tries until you find someone but I think you will be able to find someone.

What do you live? Might be helpful


----------



## Braineack (Jun 10, 2015)

Started with one flash, now I have 5 and counting.  Plus a hefty investment in recharagble AA batteries.

using tapatalk.


----------



## andytakeone (Jun 10, 2015)

re: MOREGONE

Cool, that seems like a very good idea as well.

I'll probably work on my portfolio a bit more and learn more about photography for the next month or so since I just started--just so that the people I contact know that I'm serious.

I've been toying around with a dinky Canon point and shoot doing street photography, but my cousin just let me borrow his old Canon Rebel XSi so I can finally start using a DSLR.

I've been mainly doing photoshop for the past couple months.

I live in Toronto, Canada.

re: Braineack

Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, the term studio photography is kind of a misnomer, a catch-all description that maybe does not fit everything. Maybe there's a better term, like "artificial lighting photography", or "commercial photography", or even one of the specialty area names, like small product photography, or tabletop photography, or catalogue photography, and so on. There's not just one,single type of studio photography. You can start in any way possible. Moregone's suggestion of a workshop is a great idea. I assume that the Toronto area has some Meetup.com groups, where people who are interested in various types of photography meet up, do shoots, discuss things, and so on.

YouTube has a lot of video tutorials. The Adorama Learning Center has some nice videos. So does the Sekonic site with their recorded webinars. From those two sites, you know you are getting solid information, from experienced people. The Photoflex lighting modifier company has some good stuff online to. Creativelive.com has a new two day show Starting A Portrait Business, with Sue Bryce, on I think the 16th and 17th of June.

I dunno....just "start"...check out Strobist.com, or look at Neil V's Tangents web site...just....start....


----------



## andytakeone (Jun 10, 2015)

Re: Derrel

Wow, thanks for the reply, very informative.

Yes, hopefully I don't fall trap to indecision or inactivity, but so far I have pretty good momentum.
I will definitely check out all those sites.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2015)

Going from a p&s doing street shots to studio work is something of a jump. Go out with the DSLR you just got/borrowed and work on framing shots, focusing, getting proper exposures - practice (a lot) and get comfortable using the camera. Find someplace to learn, you're not even close to approaching clients yet. Take a class or try a camera club, some have studio nights.

If you do want to have clients someday then start looking at the business aspects of photography so you have some idea what you're getting into. Try American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA for resources.

But first, get good at using a camera. Then you'll need your own camera. And backup equipment if you want to do work in photography. And you'll have to love it enough to stay with it for the long haul.


----------



## Designer (Jun 11, 2015)

andytakeone said:


> ..you would need to first build a portfolio.


It seems to me as if you will attempt this goal by taking one very large giant step instead of planning for a journey of a thousand steps.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2015)

andytakeone said:


> ...
> 
> But for someone who's just starting out, how do you even build that portfolio?  There are lots of 'sites such as Craig's List and Model Mayhem where you can find models who are willing to shoot "TF*" or "Trade for..."  in other words you get a model, he/she gets photographs and no money changes hands.
> 
> ...


The big thing not mentioned thus far is lighting; both knowlege of, and equipment for.  You can start to learn about lighting from YouTube and a million other resources on-line, and equipment can be found on Craig's list, eBay, etc.  You don't have to spend a lot to start, but you need at LEAST one speedlight and a way to trigger it off-camera.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 11, 2015)

@andytakeone  Totally OT but if you type @username instead of re:username, it tags the person you're responding to and let's them know you've replied!


----------



## DevC (Jun 11, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Going from a p&s doing street shots to studio work is something of a jump. Go out with the DSLR you just got/borrowed and work on framing shots, focusing, getting proper exposures - practice (a lot) and get comfortable using the camera. Find someplace to learn, you're not even close to approaching clients yet. Take a class or try a camera club, some have studio nights.




I'm going to disagree with you to an extent. Well not really. I do sort of agree. I think its important for the OP to just go out and find PEOPLE to shoot as a subject.  my personal recommendation would be to go out and continue street work, but instead of making it candid, to indeed ask some people on the street to pose. Possibly create some business cards and hand them out. Practice with some natural lighting. Use a On camera strobe with diffuser. Then move to easy off camera focusing with a assistant (friend).


----------



## andytakeone (Jun 12, 2015)

@vintagesnaps 

Yes I suspect it'll be awhile till I'll have any clients.
I'm okay with that, but I do want to be on that road to getting there.
I will definitely be looking into hands on workshops.

@JustJazzie

Thanks, that's good to know.

@Designer

I'm asking how to even take the first step, not one giant leap.
I understand there is the figurative and maybe not so figurative 10,000 hours ahead of me.

@tirediron

I was posing the question given the assumption that I can't afford to rent or purchase a studio.
Thanks, though. I will look into lighting and equipment.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2015)

andytakeone said:


> ...I was posing the question given the assumption that I can't afford to rent or purchase a studio.
> Thanks, though. I will look into lighting and equipment.


 Fair enough; my point was that it may not be as expensive as you thought.


----------



## andytakeone (Jun 12, 2015)

@tirediron
Ah, interesting. Will look into that in that case.
Though budget is pretty low to non-existent right now to be honest.
Maybe something to think about for next year.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2015)

andytakeone said:


> @tirediron
> Ah, interesting. Will look into that in that case.
> Though budget is pretty low to non-existent right now to be honest.
> Maybe something to think about for next year.


 Bartering works well too - once you get to the point in skills and equipment where you can produce consistantly good portraits (it doesn't take all that long really), discuss with dance studio owners the option of studio use during downtimes in exchange for dancer's portraits & event coverage.


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2015)

andytakeone said:


> I'm asking how to even take the first step, not one giant leap.
> I understand there is the figurative and maybe not so figurative 10,000 hours ahead of me.


It may be difficult to understand my posts occasionally because of the way I write.

What I was getting at is this: Ordinarily, photographers LEARN first, THEN develop their portfolios, THEN start their business.  

You indicated that you wish to develop your portfolio first, THEN start your business, and THEN learn.  Or possibly do everything all at once, preferably immediately.

There is nothing wrong with setting yourself upon the fast track to success, and I applaud your ambition, but in my experience, learning the art and craft of photography takes time and intensive effort.


----------



## PoetoftheBlack (Jun 24, 2015)

Artificial Lighting actually follows a few rules that carry over from the days of Paintings. So you usually begin with the sort of lighting that the masters used to create for their paintings. This was usually done with oil lamps or other such sources of light.

The famous forms of lighting we usually look at are Rembrandt, Paramount, Broad Lighting and Short Lighting.

The best way to begin would be to look up these lighting methods and recreate them using a normal Construction Light or Bulb and have a friend sit for you.

We basically take these 4 types of lighting and create multiple variations of it.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought some stands ($100), a back drop ($60) and a single strobe ($100) and started shooting


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2015)

go to a photography school and take a few classes.
I've been to a couple of the meetup groups, and it felt more like the blind leading the blind....and the one eyed photographer is king.


----------

